

The Metro Areas with the Largest, and Smallest, Gay Populations - stang
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/21/upshot/the-metro-areas-with-the-largest-and-smallest-gay-population.html

======
tzs
Several states have a metro area on the most gay list and one on the least gay
list. Here are those bipolar states, with the metro areas from the most gay
list on the left side of the semicolon:

California: San Francisco, Los Angeles; San Jose

Texas: Austin; Houston

Virginia: Virginia Beach; Richmond

Ohio: Columbus; Cincinnati

